# Going it alone My Grizzly tool offload



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I Guess I am cheep. I didn't want to pay the lift gate charge so I went down to the local UPS terminal and picked up my new Grizzly 17"band saw and cabinet saw. Loading and transporting was easy but I had to fall back on my 13 years experience working on a freight dock with a couple of different companies.
I pulled into the driveway with 990 lbs. of machinery and had to devise a way to get the tools unloaded by myself. I had a pair those folding ramps you get at Home Depot and a piece of 3/16 hard board and slid the table saw down the ramps. The hard board worked great because it has a smooth side and a rough side. the rough side held tight to the bottom of the skid and the smooth side Had just enough friction to meter the speed and to keep it from running me over. I would strongly suggest to have two guys to pull this kind of trick but seeing as all our friends have moved out of Florida and family all up north I went it alone.



































*Houston the Grizzly has landed!*


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like you will be busy testing out some new tools. Glad to see that you got it all home ok.


----------



## darrenjttu (Dec 7, 2009)

I did that too when I bought my 19 inch bandsaw from them. It was a pain. Now when I bought my tablesaw I will gladly pay the extra for llift gate service.


----------



## oldcans (Feb 23, 2010)

I unloaded my 17" bandsaw with a come-along and a 3/4" steel bar. I placed the bar crossways across my joists through the attic access hole and hooked up the come-along to the eye bolt on the top of the bandsaw. I then just had to hoist it up about an inch and drive my truck out from under it. This also made it quite easy to put it on the rolling base. It says on the crate to keep upright but I have moved it twice, with a little help, by laying it down and sliding it into the truck and have had no ill effects to the saw.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Sounds like you are set up now! Congratulations on the new tools!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I spent $40 on a HF chain hoist that I hung from the garage I-Beam to unload Grizzly stuff. No sweat, one man job…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My Grizzly table saw and 17" bandsaw were delivered and unloaded using the trucks lift gate even though I did not ask for nor pay for the lift gate service. The first time I thought I was lucky, The second time it happened I decided the trucking co. must provide this service gratis on all the big stuff???


----------

